# 6 volt light on a 12 volt system?



## rja (Jan 3, 2001)

I have always been told that the stupid question is the one not asked. Thus said, here goes...
I have a 6 volt tractor light which was left over from my Ford 8N. I need a rear light on the Kubota L3000. The 6 volt light fits nicely and there is a hot wire already directly underneath it (nice design Kubota!). My question is: will this light just burn brighter and then die or will it be ok? Is there any resister? that I could put on it to lower the charge? Will this hurt the tractor's electrical system? I really hate to junk the old light and spend more $$ on a new one. Please don't laugh too hard and thanks for you input. Rich.


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

*NOPE*

It wont hurt the electrical system, but it will definitely fry your old bulb.

Hope this helps.
Kris


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

I am certainly no electrician. But I did almost buy a 54 Chev P/U that he had taken from 6V to 12V. For all the guages he just ran them through some kind of resistor or step-down, and everyting was fine. At the same time, I'd think you get a $20 set of fog lamps or something else from an auto parts store that IS 12V and hook that up.


----------



## SpringValley (Jul 19, 2000)

Nice icon eh?
If you really like the light, you should be able to buy a 12V bulb for it. NAPA should have one. 

Matt


----------

